# 2004 Toyota Sequoia



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I am a car idiot - I have changed batteries and an alternator and I put my own fuel in.  

I have noticed that my fog lights on my Sequoia don't turn on. Is this likely just a fuse that needs replacing? Any chance they burned out? Any help would be great.

Thanks,
Rick.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

fuse.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably a spidgulator attached to the famagulator. I'm in the same boat as you. Lefty loosy, righty tighty. :lol: Fuse , what the hell is that ????


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

More blinker fluid... Might need to repack the muffler bearings as well..


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Maybe you need to turn the high beams off...?


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> Maybe you need to turn the high beams off...?


+1
also make sure the fog light switch is turned on in additional to the headlights. Its easy to bump the fog lights off without realizing it.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I tried with lights off, lights on - fog light switch on. High beams were never on, I assume you are talking "brights" right?

Blinker fluid was good, I did oil up the Muffler bearings. Never could find the spidgulator.

If it is a fuse - are they pretty easy to do? Like go buy at Autozone and plug in a new one? Or is it pretty difficult to find what fuse to replace?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Fuse - Easy. Very easy. On the cover of your fusepanel should be a map of what fuse goes to what. Not knowing the sequoia specifically, there is probably a fusepanel under the dash - probably under the steering wheel area. And probably one under the hood, on the left side. All you have to do is pull the old one out - use a fuse puller or pair of needle nose pliars, and push a new one in. Make sure the amps match - probably a 20 or 30 amp for your fog lights.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Or pull the operators manual out of your glove box, it will tell you which fuse and where it's located. Get replacements at Auto Zone, Napa, etc.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

this is from alldata

[attachment=0:2nb12i4f]89462236.gif[/attachment:2nb12i4f]

Sorry it's small.. best I could do..


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I will try. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Probably a spidgulator attached to the famagulator. I'm in the same boat as you. Lefty loosy, righty tighty. :lol: Fuse , what the hell is that ????


Al is half right, keep in mind on the Toy you have to have a metric crescent wrench, being that the steering wheel is on the left side, you will need that metric crescent wrench to be left handed. If that does not work, just listen to Gary and Stimmie their ideas sound reasonable too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

stimmie78 said:


> this is from alldata


Whoa, that's great. Do you have to have s subscription to get that data? I'm trying to troubleshoot an issue with my truck and this tool would be great!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> stimmie78 said:
> 
> 
> > this is from alldata
> ...


Yes, post the issue on a new thread and I can take a stab at it too, I have access to a subscription also.


----------

